# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  الأمل عطبرة يسحق كي في زد الزنجباري بثلاثية

## علي سنجة

*سحق الأمل عطبرة مضيفه كي في زد الزنجباري، (0/3)، اليوم السبت، على ملعب آمان، بجزيرة زنجبار بالمحيط الهندي، في إياب الدور التمهيدي بكأس الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية.  وسجل ثلاثية الأمل عطبرة، حارس المرمى الدولي أكرم الهادي سليم من ركلة حرة في الدقيقة (26)، وعادل الفجر في الدقيقة (29)، وألوك أكيج في الدقيقة (58).  وتأهل الأمل عطبرة لدور الـ32 عقب فوزه بمجموع المواجهتين (4/0)، لمواجهة الفائز من فريقي ساليتاس البوركينابي وأشانتي جولد الغاني، في بداية الأسبوع الرابع من شهر ديسمبر/كانون أول الجاري.  وقدم الأمل عطبرة مباراة جيدة وقوية، وسيطر على أغلب الأوقات وتألق منه بشكل لافت "ألوك أكيج وجمعة قلق وعادل الفجر والمهاجم بهاء الدين حسين".  وقاد الأمل مجموعة من المدربين، على رأسهم المدرب الأول كفاح الجيلي، والمستشارين الفنيين محمد عبد الله مازدا ومحسن سيد، ومدرب الأحمال المعروف فتحي بشير.
                        	*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*مبروك لفهود الشمال
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبروك للعطبراوية

*

----------

